# Grooming Question SE MI Show Folk



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am wondering if anyone in the Detroit area that shows goldens has a groomer they can recommend? 

This past spring I had Teddi "show groomed" by a friend even though she is not really the show dog type. She looked FABULOUS!!!! I would love to have her done again this fall. I hate to ask my friend. She would do it in a heart beat but a) She is well over an hour drive from me and after work that makes a late night. b) She did not charge me and I can't "take advantage" of her friend ship. 

So if there is someone who can do this in my area, it would be more convenient. Also if you can give me a 'ballpark' pricing to expect. I am assuming show grooming is different that standard. 

Ann


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I know someone in South Florida that charges $100 to $150 and is worth it--paws are sculpted, neck blended, ears shaped to fit the face, fuzzies around the ears removed, tail and "pants" cleaned up and trimmed--to look neat but natural--waves flattened (to a point--if a golden has "old dog coat" I've seen wonderful work done but there's only so much you can do if the owner hasn't kept up the coat). Oh yes, this also includes bath, condition and blow dry--ears and teeth cleaned too.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

And nails.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

rappwizard said:


> I know someone in South Florida that charges $100 to $150 and is worth it--paws are sculpted, neck blended, ears shaped to fit the face, fuzzies around the ears removed, tail and "pants" cleaned up and trimmed--to look neat but natural--waves flattened (to a point--if a golden has "old dog coat" I've seen wonderful work done but there's only so much you can do if the owner hasn't kept up the coat). Oh yes, this also includes bath, condition and blow dry--ears and teeth cleaned too.



AYE CARUMBA!!!!

I charge $60 for the above.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> AYE CARUMBA!!!!
> 
> I charge $60 for the above.


Aye carumba is right! In our area $50-75 is the norm for a show groom. We pay our handler $50 for pre-show but it may be more if it's just a random groom, rather than pre-show.

I understand the desire though, I cannot -for the life of me - trim or blow dry Jack like our handler does. I have all the same tools but he still is slightly wavy when I do it.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Well I know some of the top handlers (ie. the Myers, Vincente) charge $300-$400 for initial grooming of their handling clients. I personally feel that is highway robbery but then again, that's why they are pros and their clients KNOW what to expect from a show groom and expect to pay it.
However my pet golden clients referred by my vet aren't going to give $150+ for the groom job, even though Jane and Vincente probably couldn't make their dog look any better than I do!!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Well I know some of the top handlers (ie. the Myers, Vincente) charge $300-$400 for initial grooming of their handling clients. I personally feel that is highway robbery but then again, that's why they are pros and their clients KNOW what to expect from a show groom and expect to pay it.
> However my pet golden clients referred by my vet aren't going to give $150+ for the groom job, even though Jane and Vincente probably couldn't make their dog look any better than I do!!!!


OMG. That is a LOT. In all fairness though, we're still getting used to the idea of paying a handler so almost anything sounds like a lot to me


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> AYE CARUMBA!!!!
> 
> I charge $60 for the above.


There is only one person on this earth that I'd pay that much to have groom my dog...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> Well I know some of the top handlers (ie. the Myers, Vincente) charge $300-$400 for initial grooming of their handling clients. I personally feel that is highway robbery but then again, that's why they are pros and their clients KNOW what to expect from a show groom and expect to pay it.
> However my pet golden clients referred by my vet aren't going to give $150+ for the groom job, even though Jane and Vincente probably couldn't make their dog look any better than I do!!!!


 
I can see this for a Standard, but not for a Golden. I don't care WHO is doing it.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> There is only one person on this earth that I'd pay that much to have groom my dog...


I have to ask, who is it?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I have to ask, who is it?


No one in MI... And if I told ya, well, you know...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I would pay $500 to have Anderson Cooper groom my dog.


----------

